# why does no one talk about Kava Kava



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

I did a search on this forum, no one talkes about Kava Kava.

it is apparently not dangerous to your liver as its made out to be. Real the link below.

http://www.kava.com/?p=886

http://www.kava.com/?p=838



> *Extracting Kava Powder:* Most kava packages we've seen, suggest starting with 2 tablespoons of kava powder, extracted into some form of "healthy fats" such as milk, soy milk, or coconut milk. Since the full spectrum of lactones extract into both water and fats, any of the above are a great choice for getting a potent kava drink. Our favorite method is to simply put a cup of soy milk into a blender, drop in 2 tablespoons of kava powder (personally, we use 4 tablespoons, but would not recommend anyone else using that much), add some powdered cocoa, and blend it for 2 minutes or so. Have a bowl waiting as well as a muslin bag or an old clean t-shirt made into the shape of a bag, and pour that blended kava into the filter. We like the muslin bags at the Kava Marketplace, because it then allows us to tie the bag shut, and use our hands to work the liquid out of the kava mash. (Eating the root is not dangerous in any way, but it can make your drink a little chalky, so most prefer to filter out the kava root.)


Give it shot. I just bought an oz of kava powder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Lots of Pacific Islanders use Kava. It's a part of their culture. I used to work with a couple of Fijians who often took kava. Of course, b/c they grew up with it in their culture, they use it in moderation and so don't suffer too many bad side effects, if any...

You can't buy it in Australia anymore, but the islanders are allowed to bring in into the country for their use.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

what side effects do they report?


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

I just drank a bunch, and so far it was a great idea. Feel very relaxed and in a good mood. I feel just chill


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> what side effects do they report?


If they drank too much they'd complain about feeling hungover. But these guys would not do it every night. It was a just every now and again, usually when they had a relation coming over for a visit.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, I dont regret decision. I recommend it


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I had the same Idea, I mean bad batches of the product aside, from hearin about it im pretty sure that kava kava's probably a more healthy subsitute to alcohol, and apparently it even feels good on the 'hangover'

I was gunna get some until I found out that one of the active ingredients (yangonin) is a CB1 agonist, so it activates one of your cannabis receptors.

Anything that even resembles cannabis I'd stay away from IMHO


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd rather take kava than some pharma pill I knew virtually nothing about with way worse side effects&#8230;. Stupid authorities have banned importing it.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

dp self help = an excuse for substance experiments?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

More like... 'Life' = an excuse for substance experiments.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nath108 said:


> Yeah, I had the same Idea, I mean bad batches of the product aside, from hearin about it im pretty sure that kava kava's probably a more healthy subsitute to alcohol, and apparently it even feels good on the 'hangover'
> 
> I was gunna get some until I found out that one of the active ingredients (yangonin) is a CB1 agonist, so it activates one of your cannabis receptors.
> 
> Anything that even resembles cannabis I'd stay away from IMHO


I read that as well, except I felt in no way uncomfortable or had worse DP in the next few days. In fact, I went to a guided meditation class a day later and had an AMAZING experience. Im not sure if it had anything to do with the Kava, but It did not hurt me in any way.



mmrrlla said:


> dp self help = an excuse for substance experiments?


This makes no sense


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Fair enough Pm, I spose its still undetermined whether adverse weed affects are related to cb1 stimulation or kappa, or a combination, I would of leant toward Kappa due to the overt dissociation caused by salvia, but then i dont kno wat any of the synth cannabnoids do pharma-wise but ive herd people comin down down with dp after smoking some of that spice stuff, anyway anyfurther experiments since ur first and any noticable changes since then (pos/neg)?, im considering getting some myself cos tbh I prefer it to alcohol


----------

